# NEED MAJOR HELP QUICK!



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

ok o after flashing helly belly my phone wouldnt boot or go too recovery so i raced too odin put the full flash with atlas pit checked repartician ok so it passsed but ow in recovery i get Your storage not prepared yet, please use UI menu for format and reboot action
and it wont let me install a custom rom or wipe data im stuck on stock I NEED SOME HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

First try to relax a bit, you will get this to work again.







What are you using for a recovery and how did you install it? I always odin EH03 stock with atlas.pit, then after a reboot Odin CWM fixed for CM7 and three button into it and flash what ever I want from there. Never had issues with it. MAybe start over and see what happens? Keep in mind I have a fascinate so you might have a different build when flashing.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

you maywant to try a different sd card.

boot into stock gb and try reformating your sd card before odining cwm. then see if it gives ou the same error message. if it does, try a new sd card.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

thats what i did used the ei20 full build with the pit thats when i insattled cm4 for cm7 then it gave me the errors listed above


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

ive narrowed it down too being the internel sd


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

yea i refprmated the sd same error i dont have another sd but due too it giving the error when the sd card no even in it i figure its the internel it only started when i flashed helly belly


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

im pretty calm cool and collective but ive never seen this error and im afraid it may be permanent due too that even odin cant fix it


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

Hmm.. never heard of this before.. Have you tried flashing 2.2 and upgrading to gingerbread instead of flashing ei20?


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

the ee25 full yes, also ive tried using samsung kies upgrade still a no go


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

BBrad said:


> the ee25 full yes, also ive tried using samsung kies upgrade still a no go


 Hm. I will have to look more into this.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Does everything stock work okay? Rom, Apps, Stock recovery etc.? I wouldn't see it being an internal memory problem if if you can boot into and everything still works well (as well as stock does). Check the md5s on the files? I know its probably not the issue but it's always good to eliminate the slight chance of it. Like said above maybe something is going on with your sd, maybe try to find another one to test with. Also did you wipe the card from your phone? If so maybe try a computer to delete the partion or repartion. I've never seen this so I don't really know where to start, good luck.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Yea.stock works fine everything.works apps everything its.just that when i try.too flash a custom rom it gives me.a.not prepared error

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Nah i dont have another sd.ive been.using the same one for 2yrs I store everything on it all my ports photos pictures. Its a 16 gb class 6. And I don't have another one and can't a for another one right now. I tried reformatting it from my phone after I backed up the contents on my computer still a no go

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Does anyone have the Dbdata.rfs for our phones too put in Odin appeqrently that is suppose too reformat the patricians and recreate them which I'm betting fixes the problem

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

BBrad said:


> Does anyone have the Dbdata.rfs for our phones too put in Odin appeqrently that is suppose too reformat the patricians and recreate them which I'm betting fixes the problem
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


That should be done with the .pit file. It has the partition information. If you got to TW from JellyBean then you had to have repartitioned. Those files are part of the .tar you'd flash so you've already used it with odin. Looks like its for database data. Open up the image and try heimdall maybe?


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Yea I used the pit I'm back too touchwiz EVERYTHING IS WORKING except recovery and flashing rooms I even was able too update my phone through lies now

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

I can't use hiemdall I got a windows. I use my laptop for school so I don't wanna put Linux on it and waist my space

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

Heimdall has versions for Mac, Linux and Windows...


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

ha got it too workig woot WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT OMFG THANK YOU POWERWASH! i decoded too try everything i could so i flashed everyrom for our device will i got too powerwah and it reseted the particians and dang freakin gum it actually restored my whole device back too the way it was wooooh hooooo


----------

